# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Run Jimmy Run

## cyclic

Could happen to anyone.   https://9now.nine.com.au/a-current-a...9-f92bd242cd26

----------


## Bart1080

...yep, although drilling into a wall with a water outlet is always risky....gotta be pipes somewhere in the wall  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

An because she booked the second job directly airtasker has no responsibility ... ha ha, if it happened in the first job they would say the responsibility is with the contractor.

----------


## Bros

Airtasker would be like many other on line sites and would guarantee nothing. Just a Yellow pages on line with a better search facility. 
If you get an handyman you take your chances.

----------


## Marc

I agree, yet the article implies she is at fault for bypassing airtasker ... as if they would guarantee anything. The only guarantee is that you get second grade trade by using their website.

----------


## Marc

Airtasker: The great mobile marketplace where anything is possible, for the right price. Founded by Tim Fung and Jonathan Lui in 2012, Airtasker was designed to cater to the most sluggish and unskilled homemakers in our country. Here, Australia’s loafers can outsource their mundane, crappy tasks to complete strangers in exchange for money. Customers simply post a task they need completed, free of charge, nominate how much cash they’re willing to part with, and wait for the bids to flood in. The platform has amassed an online community of more than 2.5 million people, all frantically palming off their tedious chores to randoms across the nation.  ‘Too hungover, can’t move. Send snacks, will pay.’_Source:Getty Images_  While I’m all for other people picking up my rubbish and washing my dishes (it’s why I have a husband), the Airtasker movement has inadvertently handed the laziest schmucks a golden opportunity to further revel in their lethargy. Now, I’m not saying that’s a bad thing. I’m just saying let’s take a look at some of the most outrageous requests and have a laugh together. *PICK UP MY DOG TURDS* *This WA woman offered to pay someone $20 to clean up her backyard.*   *“Have a lot of dog poo around that needs picking up,” Baylee said.* *She was even kind enough to provide photographic evidence of the offending turds that required removal.* ** *This needs a professional touch, I know just the idiot who will do it.Source:Supplied*  *But it was the response to this ludicrous post that was the most extra.* *In a completely serious, no-nonsense manner, the bidder described his extensive experience in the canine faecal removal business, claiming he was the best man for the job.* *“I’m very experienced in dog poop removal,” Jon wrote.* *“I use only the best bags and gloves please assign straight away”.*

----------


## Uncle Bob

:Rotfl:

----------


## Gooner

I understand that a 6-8mm hole or so would spew a lot of water in a mains line, but looks like this happened right above a sink. Tricky that it is hot water, but I'm thinking they could have better diverted it into the sink?  
I do tend to trivialize things.  :Smilie:

----------

